# Yardage



## Love to shoot (Mar 14, 2010)

What is a good way to learn yardage for 3D? I shoot an Elite Tour 60lbs at 254fps. So yardage guessing is very crucial. 
Hunting I don't worry because I hunt with a Bowtech Insanity, its fast and I very seldom shoot beyond 20 to 30 yards. Plus its not against the rules to use a range finder.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Double post


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

There's only one way to get really good at range estimation.... practice, practice and more practice!

When judging yardage it's best to do several methods and average the results.
For example... estimate where 10 yards is and see how many fit between you and the target.
Then.... do the same with 20 yards.
Then... find the half-way point and guess the range to it... then double that for your guess to the target.

Since you're not hunting, you have time to do a little math... take the average between those three and use that number.
One warning... you'll do a lot better if you mentally commit to your guess 100% once you decide to shoot.


----------



## Love to shoot (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. I currently do one of two things. One is the first suggestions. Ten yards and estimate how many between me and target. The other is close my eyes relax as much as possible and open eyes. Where my eyes land do the same as the ten yards. 9 out of 10 I am looking 12 to 13 yards ahead when I open my eyes. It seems that longer distance I have a greater accuracy than up close. Meaning the difference between the actual yardage and my guess. My problem is my speed of arrow flight requires my yardage to be more accurate than my guess usually is. If its a 45 yard target, I can come within 93%. Thats about 3 yards off. Big difference in arrow placement at 254fps. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Love to shoot (Mar 14, 2010)

My easiest fix is to buy a faster bow. If Elite Tour with 70lbs limbs can get me at ASA speed limit with a 360ish grain arrow, that would be my first choice. I currently shoot the Tour w/60#. A 364g arrow 29" draw with limbs smoked all the way. It scaled at 61#. Thanks for reading. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------

